# Reading the Bible in the "Library"



## jawyman (Apr 24, 2013)

I have somewhat of a delicate question. Is it appropriate to read the Scriptures while in the "library" of your home? I'm speaking of that one room of everyone's home that usually provides the most privacy. Again, is there anything wrong with reading God's Word while you are "occupied"?

Thank you for your opinions and I ask this question seeking understanding.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Apr 24, 2013)

Jeff,
This might be a matter of straining at gnats. Don't do what your conscience makes you uneasy about. Some people just won't feel sufficiently "reverent" with their pants around their ankles. However, for the person who must "take his time" doing his business, I cannot see God being displeased with him trying to make that time productive. Someone else will read a comic book.

God knows us intimately. He isn't going to be conversing with us or not based on what we are doing. If we were sinning, we'd want Holy Spirit interrupting us by means of our memory and conscience. We aren't even sinning on the commode, but living the life God gave us.

Now, if that's the only time a man has to give himself to prayer or Scripture, I think there could be a problem with priorities...


----------



## Paul1976 (Apr 24, 2013)

I like Bruce's answer. I'll add to it that it does not seem unreasonable to me to interpret exhortations to do everything to the glory of God to include using "biological breaks" to think about His Word.

Bruce also alluded to Rom. 14 which concludes that everything that does not come from faith is sin. So, if you still have doubts, perhaps you should just turn to the comics or sports page. An alternative might also be a solid daily devotional - there are many that can be read in an appropriate amount of time.


----------



## Skyler (Apr 24, 2013)

Paul1976 said:


> So, if you still have doubts, perhaps you should just turn to the comics or sports page. An alternative might also be a solid daily devotional - there are many that can be read in an appropriate amount of time.



I often use the time to catch up on my blog reading.


----------



## MarieP (Apr 24, 2013)

At least you didn't ask about this in The Coffee Shop forum- now THAT would be impolite!

For a portion of time growing up, I had to use that room for my daily devotionals because it was the only room of the house where I wouldn't be interrupted. (I had my own, so no one got impatient.)


----------



## nick (Apr 24, 2013)

What if you are reading a book that has scripture quotations? You wouldn't have an issue with that, so I don't think the other is an issue either.

I have a Bible in the bathroom to read to my kiddos while they are in the tub. People probably think it is there for the other reason. Never thought about that...


----------



## MarieP (Apr 24, 2013)

Bible quotes on Finnish toilet paper draw church protests | Reuters



> Metsa Tissue was trying to convey messages about love but accidentally included lines from the Gospel of Matthew and First Corinthians on toilet paper sold in Norway, Denmark and Sweden.


----------



## JoannaV (Apr 25, 2013)

MarieP said:


> Bible quotes on Finnish toilet paper draw church protests | Reuters
> 
> 
> 
> > Metsa Tissue was trying to convey messages about love but accidentally included lines from the Gospel of Matthew and First Corinthians on toilet paper sold in Norway, Denmark and Sweden.



Ah that's sad. It's a good idea!


----------



## jambo (Apr 25, 2013)

I recall a girl in the church I was brought up in getting converted by reading the bible in the toilet. She was from a RC family who forbade her to read the bible herself and the toilet was the only place in the house she was able to read it.


----------



## AThornquist (Apr 25, 2013)

Your sin stinks worse than anything you could muster and God still wants your fellowship. There's no reason to "dethrone" this important mean of grace.


----------



## Rich Koster (Apr 25, 2013)

AThornquist said:


> Your sin stinks worse than anything you could muster and God still wants your fellowship. There's no reason to "dethrone" this important mean of grace.



That sounds like it may have been lifted from one of the late Gene Scott's broadcasts


----------



## Somerset (Apr 25, 2013)

jambo said:


> I recall a girl in the church I was brought up in getting converted by reading the bible in the toilet. She was from a RC family who forbade her to read the bible herself and the toilet was the only place in the house she was able to read it.



This is a really inspiring tale - thank you.


----------

